# air suspension problems



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

ok I have 97 Nissan Sentra with Air struts in the front and cylinders in the rear.I have a 5 gallon tank and a 450 vivair 100% duty cycle compressor.Well the problem is after 2 days they just stopped working.I can hear the vavles opening and closing and the compressor is putting out(squirts small amounts of water though)I've checked everything but can't find the problem.Does anyone have any suggestions?Anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

check your airbag controll valves.. sometimes the air lines will become loose, or actually pop off.. check all your air lines.. sounds like it isnt getting air.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

ok befor i can help u i need to know a few things... when u hit a switch do here air go phusssssssssss or nothing? is your compresor constently running or is it normal? do u have a presure gage for you air reserve tank? if so is it full? it sould have 150psi MAX. anser these ??S and i soud be able to narrow it down!!


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

Ok I had it for about a day and everthing was fine until the next day when everything just shut down compressor and all. It's like when I hit a switch I can hear the valves clicking open and close.For the day in which I had it the compressor constantly ran and only cut off like once.They(the import shop) claimed it was because I only have a 5-gallon tank.I recently took it back to the import shop who installed it and after a couple of days I call them and they say they can't find the problem and that evrything is working.They say they installed a guage and my tank is getting air which doesn't make sense.I'm just getting into air bags so I relly don't know a lot but I'm learning.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

have yo tryed pushing your switches all possable ways??? up and down. see theres only a couple things to air ride. 1. The compresor fills the reserve tank 2. air is ran through a single line out of the top of the tank (sould be black line). 3. air sits at the openings of your valves untell u hit a switch where the valve sould open. wich in turn fills or emptys the corasponding bag/cylinder.. prety simple!! the hardst part is wiring it. which is most likely where your problem lyes... i will e mail u a few picks of mine (which is done right)


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

you might be right!I asked them why my compressor wasn't coming on when my ignition switch was turned on and they say they fixed the problem by tightening some type of switch.So now when the car cranks the compressor comes on but still nothing happens.I've found another shop which is 45 minutes away so friday I'm gonna take it there.The hard part is do you think I should ask for my money back?I bought the kit from off the internet(which was brand new) and had them install it.I also ran into another guy(who says he got his hooked up in the same area)who had the same problem and he also referred me to the same guy so hopefully It will be fixed by Saturday.I'll keep you posted


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i am considering doing an air ride on my sentra. can you guys send me some pics or post some pics. my email is 
[email protected]

to shed some light on your question, i have seen valves that sound like they are kicking open but are not opening. If you got aim brand valves that could be the reason. my buddy had a fbss on his nissan truck and all of the valves went bad within 3 days. That is just a possibility. Keep us posted.
laterz
chad


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

by the way that shop you went to sounds real shady, get the second opinion for sure.
laterz


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

yep I think they are from aim.Shit that just might be the problem.Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttt.Can anybody suggest a brand with a reasonable price.Nothing off EBAY.EBAY has gone to shit.Everybodt's dumpin that cheap shit there now.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

when it comes to your air suspension, especially the valves, you should never go cheap. it always pays off to get the good stuff and not have to worry about it. If i were you i would get some parker style valves, if you want fbss you will need 8 or if you just want front to back you need 4. you can pick these up on ebay pretty cheap or you can get them elsewhere too. 

ebay link for valves 

i have heard good things about these people. if you just go to ebay and look up air ride you will get all kinds of stuff. 

good luck fixing the problem

laterz


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

do you think I should ask the import shop I went to for a refund/partial refund or just say fuck it and go on.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i would say it depends on how much it would cost to fix the problem, if the problem can easily be fixed i would just say screw it and live and learn. if it is going to be a big cost or was just plain stupidity on your part, i would try to get my money back somehow. how is up to you.

laterz
chad


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

Well I called yesterday and they sayed the same old shit.Everything is working fine but we can't find the problem.So I say well is there anyway I can get at least some of my money back and he says everything is installed right its probably my system.But if everything is working how can it be the system.For all of you who stay anywhere in Birmingham or the metro area.......DON'T FUCK WITH AUTOLABZ


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

their right though, if everything is installed right and it ends up being your valves you would have to get your money back from the place that you got the valves. if you got them from aim then good luck, my buddy that had all of his valves mess up never got a refund or replacement valves from them. they are the most shady business in the nation as far as i am concerned

laterz


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *have yo tryed pushing your switches all possable ways??? up and down. see theres only a couple things to air ride. 1. The compresor fills the reserve tank 2. air is ran through a single line out of the top of the tank (sould be black line). 3. air sits at the openings of your valves untell u hit a switch where the valve sould open. wich in turn fills or emptys the corasponding bag/cylinder.. prety simple!! the hardst part is wiring it. which is most likely where your problem lyes... i will e mail u a few picks of mine (which is done right) *



hey hate to bump an old post but im going in on the 21st or 22nd to get an estamate on getting my car bagged could send me your pics and let me no what setup you run what size compressors and all that good stuff. and i would just love to see how a 200 looks bagged


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

nismoracr said:


> *hey hate to bump an old post but im going in on the 21st or 22nd to get an estamate on getting my car bagged could send me your pics and let me no what setup you run what size compressors and all that good stuff. and i would just love to see how a 200 looks bagged  *


ditto. i'm not getting it done, but always find new things interesting. pics/stats....same as what nismoracr wants
[email protected]


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Alright here is the 411 on air suspension. To air bag you Nissan 200 or what ever you have. Don't use AIM, Chassis Tech, Rickey Racer, or any of these other companies in the magazines. You need to go to a shop that knows what they are doing. My car was bagged on 19's (as shown below). I guy that I had install the kit made cylinder work for the front. That is the right way to do the install. Also you have to make sure that you use a pressure switch to turn the compressor on & off. Air valves make a big difference too. Try to use SMC single possition valves, Not any of those valves that you see in the ads. Hope this helps your problems. If you want your stuff installed right and want to come to Florida WE can do it.


----------

